# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  What temperature can Corydoras sterbai tolerate?

## wahahaha8

Anyone keeping Corydoras Sterbai in 30°C++ tank? Thinking of setting up a species tank for my Corydoras but the only available space for the tank is my balcony, no direct sunlight but too near to the window so most likely the heat will cause the water temperature to rise. Any advise, thanks.

----------


## EvolutionZ

corydoras does best in temp like 25c. i myself have 2 C.panda in a 27C tank.. think 30+ is not very good for them.

----------


## corywink

sterbais are one of the few corydoras that can tolerate higher temps, that's why they are often used in discus tanks. I think Ian Fuller says 80F(~27C) is ideal for Corydoras sterbai, so 30C++ might be pushing it, you'll have to make sure the tank is well aerated.

----------


## Freshman

I would like to keep all my Corydoras in 24-25deg C water. But that is very hard to achieve without a chiller. You can consider using a few aquarium fan to lower the temperature to around 27deg C.. that's would be the max for them *IMO*.  :Smile: 

Read that those cute cories won't live long in high temperature water. (higher temp = faster metabolism = fish age faster)

----------


## route

your cories will be fine with no chiller and fan. used to keep mine and they were all healthy. whole batch of them only died when i went for my BMT. came back after my 3 weeks of confinment in tekong to find them all wiped out  :Sad:  kept them for close to 2years without any problems with temperature. tank was reading 29 - 30 most of the time.

----------


## wahahaha8

Thanks for all the replies, guess i will have to make a tough decision, continue keeping the Sterbais inside my community tank or create a speices tank for them with fine sands.

----------


## Quixotic

It is not just the 30 degrees Celcius temperature you have to consider. With a higher temperature, there is also a need to consider what that temperature can potentially do to the ecosystem of your tank. Some points to consider:

1. ammonia, which is toxic to the fauna, increases as the temperature goes higher,

2. dissolved oxygen decreases at higher temperature.

Considering that the tank is potentially to be placed in the balcony, it may be assumed that there would be no running filters. As such, points 1 and 2 are considerably magnified, and there would be risks to your fauna.

_C. sterbai_ won't do too well under the combined conditions. Some other species of fishes may be more suitable e.g. labyrinth fishes, but stocking lightly may also be necessary.

----------


## raglan

I've had sterbai as high as 90 F for a couple weeks, 94 F for a few days, and 84 F for years. They are quite big. But they are wild caught.

When in the 90's F, however, there was big time circulation and surface agitation from lift tubes and lots of air. Otherwise it might have been trouble.
Dave.

----------


## taygu

> Thanks for all the replies, guess i will have to make a tough decision, continue keeping the Sterbais inside my community tank or create a speices tank for them with fine sands.


Sound like you have a community tank with 30+ degree :Surprised:  What do you have in there??

----------

